# Knives I made



## gelandangan (Sep 29, 2014)

Gday, 
I was a member of CPF years ago, but forgot about the forum till today I thought to visit and behold there is a CUSTOM KNIFE forum here. WOW!!
This is right in my alley!

Here are a few knives I made lately.

Steel, Toyota coil spring, scales Jarrah, pins stainless







Steel O1, scales Silky Oak with red vulcanised liners and Stainless pins


----------



## magellan (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice work. Welcome back!


----------



## Grandfes (Oct 8, 2019)

Fooled me, the blade surface looks a lot like one of my grand dads old crosscut saw blade knives. I wrongly assumed you probably made the blade similarly.Found in the trash, wow, lol. nice score.


----------



## HarryRoque (Nov 13, 2020)

old crosscut saw blade knives are also good to test.


----------



## MikeWill07 (Apr 19, 2021)

Can you tell me please, what kind of wood do you choose for the handle?


----------



## xxo (Nov 9, 2021)

Victorinox (made in Switzerland) are very good for the price and the plastic handles should last pretty much forever. The steel is not as hard as the typical Japanese steels and will need more sharpening. The wustoffs and zwillings made in Germany are fairly similar in performance to Victorinox but usually cost more, except for the "international" ones made in China, which do not seem to be as good.


----------

